# Need to rehome Ranger, (board member) NE AL



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

I am sad to do this, but we are trying to find Ranger a new home. We are waiting to here back from his breeder if she wants him back, of if she wants us to find a home for him on our own. But she is pretty full right now and has health issues now, so I am going ahead and seeing if I can find anyone interested in him that will give him a good home. Our yard is not working out for having a big, hairy dog. It is a swampy mess more weeks than not, and we can't afford to have it fixed and so far blocking it off has not been successful at keeping Ranger out of it. We just feel that right now and with our life situations right now, it would be better for him and us to just find him a good, loving home. 

Ranger will be 1 on March 24. He is a long coat sable GSD. (right now his hair is shorter bc we clipped him a few months ago to try to help with cleaning mud off him) I have papers on him and he is AKC registered. He is neutered. He is about 85lbs. He's had all his shots and won't need boosters until June. He's been on hw and flea prevention monthly. He has been raised with my young kids ages 2 and 4 and does very well with them. He's never been aggressive to anyone at all. He is very shy of strangers, but not aggressive and does warm up. He does pee when meeting new people and every time he sees my husband....not sure if he'd do it with another man or not. He does not do it with me....and he does prefer women and a gentler touch and voice. He does chase cats, but has not harmed any...but he hasn't caught one either. He must have a fenced yard....he will chase cars if he ever got out. But he has never tried to escape our fence. He walks very well on a leash using a pinch collar and will ignore other dogs while walking. He knows sit, lay down and we are working on the wait command for food and he is doing great with it. He is house trained and crate trained. I have 3 months of hw pills left that can go with him, and possibly his metal crate. He gets along well with other dogs. My mother-in-law has 4 GSDs and he has never had any issues with any of them and they play well together. We also used to have a smaller dog he did fine with him as well and is pretty tolerant. Only aggressive thing he ever did was growl at the other dog while he was chewing on a chew bone. He is not at all food aggressive....I can put my hand in his food while he eats and he does not care. My kids can play in his food while he eats (I don't encourage this, but it has happened) and he does not care. He is not aggressive with people about his toys or chew bones....anyone can take it from him and he is fine with it.

I live in Alabama near Huntsville.....I'm about an hour from Huntsville, AL and an hour from Chattanooga, TN. I would be willing to drive a little bit to meet someone. I will not let him go to just anyone, hence why I am not putting him on craigslist and such. I want him to go to a good home where he will be loved and appreciated. He is very sweet and well behaved, but just not working with our family. I regret getting him and now having to give him up. Please post back if you are interested or know anyone else who may be. I don't want to put him in a rescue either. I will keep him until I can find a good home for him.

Before his hair cut (his hair is mostly grown back out now)


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello, we're just south of Huntsville. Sorry to hear your having to give up Ranger, he's a beautiful dog. I know how the weather has been around here, and sometimes cleaning up after a dog can be hectic. Wish I had room for him, but ours is a handful too. I don't know any local rescue or adoption agency, but there is one near Clanton. Maybe someone on here can help you out. Keep checking back here for more responses to your post. Please don't give up hope and just take him to the pound. With a beautiful dog like yours, I'm sure someone has a perfect home for him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Laura, you could still list him through a rescue to give you a broader range of potential adopters. I know you've been on here long enough to know how to check references, home visit, etc. But a reputable rescue may also have an approved adopter that might be a match for him. that wouldn't mean you have to surrender him to a rescue but it might be helpful to work with one.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Here are some Alabama rescues to check out.
*A Friend 4 Life Animal Rescue 
P.O. Box 803 
Scottsboro, AL 35768 
Email:  [email protected]

**A New Leash on Life 
P. O. Box 221 
Brownsboro, AL 35741 
Email:  [email protected] 
Click here for a list of pets at this shelter 

**Jackson County SPCA* 
9822 AL Hwy 71 

Pisgah, AL 35765 
Phone: 256-451-8401

Email:  [email protected] 

I.R.A German Shepherd Rescue of Huntsville is another, but I didn't see any info at that site on how to contact them.

You can click on the link in my signature for donating food and there is a search box for voting for your favorite rescue and search Alabama and there are several pages of rescues listed, contact them and see if they can help. You can reach more local people who might be able to find Ranger the perfect home.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks. I would not ever take him to the pound. I could never do that to a dog. I actually know a girl that works at a local rescue...she could probably get him on petfinder.com for me and help me advertise. We are just beginning looking and will not let him to go anywhere but to a good home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you can work with a GSD rescue, instead of an all breed, you may have better opportunities for him.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

How is he around cats?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I got my boy from GSRCA. If you would like I could ask them if they would do a courtesy post for you. They are really great people and are really helpful. I think having a GSD rescue behind will help a lot with screening potential adopters. You would have the final say, but people look at GSD rescues first when they specifically know the want one. Just let me know if you need the help.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

If you were closer I would come check him out and see how he does with Ginger... He is exactly what I am looking for to add to my pack...


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Southern Thistle.....he is ok with cats. I have a cat, who is declawed. Ranger will chase him, and sniffs around hunting him, but has never gotten close enough to do anything to him and leaves him alone when I tell him to. When my mother-in-law kept him for me to go on vacation....her cats don't run from dogs....and all he did was sniff and paw at the cat. I think he chases mine because he runs..and is elusive, and Ranger just wants to know what he is. But the cat wants no part of meeting him. I wouldn't trust him alone with a cat, but with supervision I think he'd be fine.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*DENMAN*
Maybe people will help transport him from her home to your home?????


----------



## obxmom (Mar 19, 2010)

*Interested*

Hello,
He sounds alot like what my family is looking for. My husband and I have 2 children, so we are being a bit cautious about adding another 4 legged family member. We have an application in with the GS rescue out of Raleigh, NC (we are located on the Outer Banks). Could you send me more information and pictures?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ranger sounds like a wonderful boy who deserves to have a really good home. I'm kinda surprised your placing him, I read back on alot of your posts and it sounded like you were happy with him, your kids loved him as well as you, except for what it sounded like alot of cleaning, re; the mud hole in your back yard type of stuff.

Did you find a home for the JRT? Thought maybe that would solve some problems with ranger to? 

It looks like there are a couple of posters here who are very interested in Ranger and again, I hope he finds a good home where he will get all the love and attention he deserves)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How are you making out with Ranger?


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

any updates on this boy?


----------

